# Jetflex Premium Samples Update



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I just got back yesterday from the trade show in Orlando and have an inbox full of sample requests. For the sake of updating everyone at once, all of the samples of the Jetflex Premium paper received to date, will be mailed out tomorrow.

Thanks for everyones patience


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I just got back yesterday from the trade show in Orlando and have an inbox full of sample requests. For the sake of updating everyone at once, all of the samples of the Jetflex Premium paper received to date, will be mailed out tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for everyones patience


no problem Josh.  

I was cleaning out the paper mountains off my desk yesterday and did see my samples request.... I though about you.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Josh,
I ordered 200 Jetflex transfers on 2-15-07. They have already been shipped & will arrive on 2-23-07. By the sound of your post, I am wondering if I am really getting the Jeflex (Ironall), since you said you have just recieved them? Please let me know, because I want the new Jetflex (Ironall) & not anything else.
Thanks,


----------



## S1P (Sep 29, 2006)

I think he was just talking about the sample packs.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ezekiel33Graphic said:


> Hi Josh,
> I ordered 200 Jetflex transfers on 2-15-07. They have already been shipped & will arrive on 2-23-07. By the sound of your post, I am wondering if I am really getting the Jeflex (Ironall), since you said you have just recieved them? Please let me know, because I want the new Jetflex (Ironall) & not anything else.
> Thanks,


I think he's just talking about the sample requests that he received via email and PM.

I ordered JetFlex from Imprintables the same day he posted the sample pack post and I already got my paper. So it's in stock


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I think he's just talking about the sample requests that he received via email and PM.
> 
> I ordered JetFlex from Imprintables the same day he posted the sample pack post and I already got my paper. So it's in stock


This is correct. We have been fulfilling orders...I just wanted to send all of the samples at once.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. This is my first order of heat transfers (Newbie ) I just want to use the best products available & the new Jetflex has me excited! My Mighty heat press should arrive Thursday & transfers on Friday. I will post my very first shirt for all to see when I finally get all the gear. I recieved 6 cases of t-shirts on Monday. I spent numerous hours just moving & reorgainizing my computer room to set it up for this business. The excitement has me all wound up & makes it hard to sleep!


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

Just want to be sure before I submit my order on the imprintables site; the forum price is the same as the price on the site - correct? 
Not that I'm complaining about the price, which is considerably less than the newmilford site - but every dime counts.


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Received samples, works as advertised. Nice to have a dependable supplier for this product.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Josh, have you sent mine out yet ?

I will be buying a Jet Printer too, what Printer Brand/Model do you recommend with this paper ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess I am in the next batch of sample mailing as mine haven't come yet either.
still - plenty of testing to do here in the mean time.
djl


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Lucy, I did mail your samples out. There is another batch going out on Wednesday, that will fulfill everything to date.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Josh, have you sent mine out yet ?
> 
> I will be buying a Jet Printer too, what Printer Brand/Model do you recommend with this paper ?
> 
> thanks in advance.


I am curious about the Brand/Model of printer that is best suited for this paper.

Thanks.

Luis


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Lucy, I did mail your samples out. There is another batch going out on Wednesday, that will fulfill everything to date.


Can't wait to get mine!!! (I know I owe you a phone call with info)  

Do you know if this is made by the same manufacturer as IronAll?? I'm wondering if I am going to have the same flaking issue I am having with the IronAll with the black / grey stripe.

Thanks!!


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Josh

Do you ship overseas (Australia)? I tried emailing your company but have not received a reply for 4 days now.

nadiboy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nadiboy said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Do you ship overseas (Australia)? I tried emailing your company but have not received a reply for 4 days now.
> 
> nadiboy


Have you tried emailing Josh directly (or sending him a Private Message)?


----------

